# Needle Tenotomy help!!



## HBROCKMAN (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a physician who would like to do a needle tenotomy procedure on a patient and when I forwarded him on the description of CPT 27000, which is the only one I could find that was close enough he responded with this:

My email:
Here is the only percutaneous tenotomy code they have for the hip region: CPT 27000-Tenotomy, adductor of hip, percutaneous.   Description-  The physician makes a small incision approximately 0.5 inches long over the origin of the adductor muscles.  Dissection is carried to the adductor tendon.  The physician uses a small blade to release (free by incision) the tendon.  The incision is repaired in layers with sutures and Steri-strips.  A spica cast is applied for three to four weeks to keep the hip in abduction.
His response:
In this case the tendon is the glutus medius, the one we are treating, I do not know if this apply to the same CPT 27000, since I am not making and incision, not using the scarpel....nor the patient is place on spika cast....

Should I use the unlisted CPT code 27299 or use 27000-with a 52 modifier??  If anyone has done this procedure before and knows how to code this I would greatly appreciate your help!

Thank you in advance,
Heather


----------

